# Moneywort



## Ravynnm (Mar 5, 2007)

My 30 has plants, ozelot sword, as a center piece, foreground is microsword, and dwarf hairgrass, back ground temple plant, and, yeppers moneywort Tossed into the salad are a couple java ferns and banana plants. Now everyone has for the last 2 months been feeling frisky, spreading out. But Mr. Moneywort is like long stem at the bottom and thick and bushy at the top. I'm wonder if I should top them and root the tops to replace the leggy part. 

Specs: 96 W 6700K 96 W 10000K run for 8 hours a day, moonlights otherwise. I forget the name of the substrate I used, but it's fine. Yeah that's 3W/gallon on each, for 6W/gallon. 

FWIW moneywort isn't shaded, temple plant is branding out and growing at all levels, and what I want is nice bushy moneyworts.  Though if my expectations for it are unrealistic, please offer up an alternative. Oh, if you care about the fish, it's Indian river, loaches, gouramis, and the stupid friggin' danios. 

Rav


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

So you have 6wpg? Are you injecting CO2? What about fertilizers....do you use any?

Having healthy plants is a balance of light, nutrients, and CO2.


----------



## Ravynnm (Mar 5, 2007)

No CO2 injection, I think I have enough fish to cover that. Tank is 30 gal, with ~40 small smooth rounded gravel (Indian river, I need soft bottom), with 55 oz of laterite mixed in. Everything is growing great, moneywort is just a bit leggy. 

Rav


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

With 6wpg, fish will not produce enough CO2 to keep up with the growth of the plants in that light. You need some type of CO2 injection. DIY would be a good start if you can't go pressurized. You should also be fertilizing with that much light. Dosing potassium, nitrates, and micro nutrients is a must with high light. Thats most likely the reason the plants are leggy....they are growing fast without adequate nutrients. You need a balance to have healthy plants....


----------



## Ravynnm (Mar 5, 2007)

K, 

Thing is out of micro sword, dwarf hairgrass, java fern, temple plant, ocelot sword, only the moneywort is leggy. Full light is run for about 8 hours a day to compensate fo rhe strength. My thought is to trim off the top, root it out, and take it from there. I fit grows good, fine, if not, swap it out. 

Wadda ya think?


----------

